
Keep US research open amid threat from China, says elite JASON group - digital55
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-03818-4
======
samcheng
Really interesting think tank:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JASON_%28advisory_group%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JASON_%28advisory_group%29)

------
drallison
Closing the JASON group has always seemed to be short sighted.

